# What thai bag glove size do I need?



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Im 5'7 at about 70kg.

What size bag glove do I need?

Med or Large?

Just want to save hassle of returning them if theyre too big or small.

Getting some twins or sandee ones.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Mandirigma said:


> Im 5'7 at about 70kg.
> 
> What size bag glove do I need?
> 
> ...


Id recomend just using 10 or 12oz gloves mate,there much better

Sandee | MMA Clothing | MMA Shorts | MMA Gloves | Dethrone | Jaco | Hayabusa


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I use 12oz sandees for hitting pads...there pretty good mate, as good a quality as fairtex imo.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree, ive used bag gloves lightweight twins ones, they where ok - but the 12oz sandee, twins, hayabusa, boon etc are much better quality and will last longer, ive been using the Boon muay thai gloves and found them really good for bag work and sparring


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey all, thanks.

I pretty much just want bag gloves.

I have some 16 oz Raja gloves for sparring.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Depends on the size of your hands and if you are thiking of usng wraps underneith, i would be more inclined to go for a large, there is nothing worse than sore knuckle from tight gloves


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for your responses and to Chris of anaconda.

I went with the Large and they pretty damn well.


----------

